# Which types would be good chess players?



## tigerman11 (Jun 28, 2010)

I play chess when I get in the mood and enjoy it, but I'm not that good. I am just wondering if this is because I am the wrong type for this game. Not saying I can't become good, just wondering who the naturals are.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

There is no such thing as a "natural" or "talent" only hard work and practice makes people better at certain things than others. Having said that, the type that I would say would be the most DRAWN to chess would be INTJ. INTP's can get good, but eventually will get bored (I did). I used to play quite a bit but after I could beat my dad and all my friends I stopped playing because I just got bored of it. INTJ's will likely stick at it though. They are more structured (J) so they can focus on it for a long time (several years). There is a lot of reading that you need to do (I) and you must also be able to think critically (T) as well as creatively (N). Any idea what type you are?

edit: I realized this post may make me seem full of myself, I don't consider myself good, and my dad and friends weren't/aren't that good. But I knew openings and endgames and basic theory, I dedicated probably a good 6 months to it before I quit.


----------



## tigerman11 (Jun 28, 2010)

I go through spurts with this game. I get bored with it after awhile and put it aside for long periods of time then one day I feel like playing again. The biggest problem for me in this game is I am not a great strategist. I don't know the textbook strategies at all and I really don't care to learn them. I find it more fun to shoot from the hip. Surprisingly my style works pretty well, although someone who is really good and learned in chess will eventually beat me. I hate playing someone without a timer and the timer will always be set to around 10 minutes for games against me. I just can't hold my concentration for very long on one game.

As for my type, I think I am either an INFP, INFJ, ENFP or possibly an INTP. I'm still trying to figure my type out, which is why I am asking a bunch of seemingly random questions. My madness has a purpose.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

NTs should generally be decent at chess


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I love chess. I've played it since I was young. I would play more, but nobody will play with me anymore, an uncle, and I only see him two or three times a year. I never studied textbooks or strategies, but I have an innate understanding of these strategies. I never plan my moves or map out a strategy; instead I play by what I can only describe as instinct. I study the flow of the game as it's happening, and I react. Only then as the game progresses will I exploit weaknesses and plan attacks as the opportunities arise.

I was playing chess with the afore-mentioned uncle, who is into all the old chess masters and reads up on all the strategies and what-not, and I made a counter-move that was supposedly "textbook". And since I won't read up on chess no matter how many books he gives (why would I want to read about chess? I want to play it...), he asked me how I knew that move. All I answered was that it made sense to move there.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm guessing either INTP or INTJ; though I've never really played.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm a kick ass chess player..*shines knuckles* I've only known one person who can beat me every time. I don't follow the textbook rules/game plans and I've always been known to be unpredictable. I feel that I'm good at figuring out quite a few moves ahead and defending/retreating from others good moves. The person I knew who was unbeatable was a ENTP and I'm IS/NFJ . But saying all that I haven't played for awhile. I haven't played my dad for even longer and I'm considering it.. yet scared. >___<


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My Granddad was a great chess player, he was an ISTJ.


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

Certain types may typically find chess more interesting and therefore dedicate more of their time to chess, but any type may be/come good at it, as long as they practise and maintain a good interest with it.


----------



## finically (Nov 18, 2009)

My cousins, mum (ESxJ -- I think) and sister (INTJ) are amazing chess players. The fear of striking out kept me from playing the game. Well, sort of. :tongue: I never had the patience to meticulously plot moves and keep my eyes open at all times. I got distracted too easily (I do have ADD, however). 

A moderate player should be able to beat me in a few moves. It's probably easy. When I'm paying attention, I can put up a bit of a fight against my sister (or maybe she just gives me an easy time because she appreciates my trying ), but she'll inevitably beat me.

None of my friends play chess. I have an INTJ acquaintance but his hobby is programming. I prefer non-competitive puzzles and things like trivia, crosswords and sudoko.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not sure it's type related. My ISTP brother is a whizz at chess. I am good; my ENFJ husband just has the edge on me.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I would say ISTJ. Most people I know who are good at chess or just liked to play it a lot were S.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I used to love playing chess. I wouldn't that I was great though. :bored:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I've never actually played Chess. I would be interested in it, but I would have no one to play against.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I would be lying if I said I had many opportunities, but I've never felt a burning desire to play chess. And at this point, I would have to lose continually to learn which would not interest me.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think ISTJs would probably have more drive and discipline to help them become master's of this game. Sure INTJs are excellent strategists, but most intuitives would get bored too quickly. Personally, I feel like I'd be wasting time; I desire something more fulfilling in creative way. Not that I don't enjoy playing it from time to time, but I wouldn't want to become serious about it.


----------



## ZC Carbon (Jun 11, 2010)

I understood the concept of chess against a computer. I loved it. Instant feedback at whatever speed I felt like playing. My normal style was kamikaze without thinking. However, this is not how most people play. Most people play for the bigger penis size (I kid you not). The bigger the strategy, the more massive the onslaught against the opponent, the more humiliating and unseen the defeat, the more time spent thinking [snip]

This is the realm of the INTJ. His unlucky opponent is an unexperienced INTP. The INTJ's pride prevents him from playing against another INTJ.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

ZC Carbon said:


> My normal style was kamikaze without thinking.


Hah! Me too. Only, I used to call it "Rambo-style."


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

It's less about type and more about the approach, a different type would simply attack it differently.


----------



## eksine (Feb 7, 2015)

There is no specific personality type for great chess players as you can tell by the different types of answers you're getting. I know one of the great chess players is thought to have autism because in his daily life he doesn't seem all the smart. There is also no correlation between great chess players that translate into success at life. If anything I feel it's the opposite. Don't take it too seriously. Many chess players are even heavy drinkers.


----------

